# been a good couple of months for new addttions



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had a great couple of months picking up some Rare Baltimore pieces for my collection. I added two new pontiled soda molds to my collection I didn't have. One color variation of a pontiled sodaI already had a couple of, three new stoneware bottle names I didn't have and a pontiled medicine variation in a size I didn't have. Anythime I add 7 new bottles to the collection in two months I'm doing really good.

 Chris

 The 3 sodas a W. COUGHLAN / BALTO in a rectangular slugplate, a JOHN CLARK / F.P. / BALTO in a rectangular slugplate, and a light green F.&L. SCHAUIM / BALTIMORE / GLASS WORKS


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a Dr. J. A. BROWN stoneware root beer bottle circa 1840sTheer are known Dr. Brown bottles from New york also as he moved there after he was in Baltimore. The new york bottles look different and do not have the J.A. initials on the bottles.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a very hard to get Baltimore stoneware root beer bottle marked Mattingly's Boston R. Beer Boston style root beer was very popular in Baltimore during the 1840s. there are sever stoneware bottles from different Baltimore bottlers marked as such during this period.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2012)

And finally a new unlisted Baltimore stoneware bottle probably containing mead or root beer marked simply JOHN SPANN.He was listed as a grocer during the 1860s This one came as a trade from a forum member. I also got a small pontiled Medicine from the same forum member but forgot to get a picture of it

 Chris


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 5, 2012)

Chris    Nice additions to your ever growing collection


----------



## LC (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are nice additions Chris . I have seen quite a few of your bottles over the years you have posted . If I were closer to you , I would love to see your entire collection , it has to be quite impressive . epackage I would guess also has a nice collection of locals as well . I was raised in a small town , and all the years I have collected I have only found one small medicine bottle from a local druggist . I concentrated some over the years on Cincinnati bottles and have come up with quite a few . If I had the extra money to spend on bottles over the years I would have had quite a collection of Cincy bottles . Just as well I guess , don't have a lot of room to have an expansive collection , but I have greatly enjoyed seeing other collections over the years . Good luck with continually expanding your collection of locals .


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2012)

There are still 16 more soda molds I need and 14 stoneware bottle names to have atleast one bottle from all the known pre 1870 marked Baltimore bottlers.

 Chris


----------



## LC (Jan 5, 2012)

What is your official count as for Baltimore bottlers ? I visited my Uncle who lived in Ellicot City a good many years ago . He owned a paint factory in Baltimore . I remember walking around the quite large building and there was a ravine in the back area that just looked like it would have to be a dump hiding there !


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2012)

Right now of bottlers brewers and several other occupations that just happen to have bottled soda or beer before 1870 and have a marked bottle either glass or pottery known from them there are 48 different names. As for glass bottles there are currently 60 different molds I know of that date before 1870 some of the most prolific Baltimore bottlers have 10 or more different molds used over the span of their business.

 There are many more bottlers and brewers that are listed in the directories during this time that currently no know marked bottles have been found. So either the used paper labels or their bottles have been lost to history.

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great Chris, really glad you could get those!

 ~Tim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice nice nice... love the Schauim soda !!!

 jimbo


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 5, 2012)

You always have such nice bottles Chris.  Congrats on the locals.  I am getting two rare locals tomorrow morning myself.  They certainly aren't the age you get though.

 PD


----------



## annie44 (Jan 6, 2012)

Love the light green Schaum-  always have liked those, something about the small letters, shape of the bottle, and the nice color - has everything going for it.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2012)

Cindy, I really like the Schaum's also they are a great looking bottle. I have 3 now, not the best color run but I'm still working on it.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2012)

And here is the W. Coughlan / Balto porter with his cousins William Coughlan is my favorite bottler and probably Baltimore's most prolific. He was in business from 1842 until 1874 he died in January of 1875 at age 65.

 I currently have 10 different Coughlan molds with at least two more known to me that I would like to get examples of. Many of these molds come in quite a few different color and lip style variations.

 Chris


----------



## luckiest (Jan 6, 2012)

Great bottles, do you have a Stone "Roonies" I was out there in Baltimore once and took part in the digging of one but didn't get to take it home, I've wanted one ever since.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't say I have a "ROONIES" but I do have a ROONEY is this like the bottle you found?

 Chris


----------



## luckiest (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, that looks a lot like it, how hard are they to get?  I feel like I need one.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2012)

I've seen about a half dozen of them in collections they are not very common.

 Chris


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing stuff! I love the idea of collecting _all_ the known bottles from a certain time period in a large city. I could never do it for Newark, there are just too many bottles! I guess I'm doing the same thing for my local towns, although obviously small town bottles are a lot less documented than stuff from Baltimore.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Amazing stuff! I love the idea of collecting _all_ the known bottles from a certain time period in a large city. I could never do it for Newark, there are just too many bottles! I guess I'm doing the same thing for my local towns, although obviously small town bottles are a lot less documented than stuff from Baltimore.


 
 By my estimate I believe there are about 800 pontil age bottles from Baltimore This would include all known soda, beer, water, whiskey, bitters, food, chemical, ink, and utilities. This does not count historical flasks even though there are not many molds probably less then 30 that are positively Baltimore they all come in a boat load of colors I would think if you wanted to add the flasks in all the known molds in all the known colors for each mold you would add another 150 bottles. to the list not to mention a fortune in cost.

 I would bet there are far fewer pontil era bottles from Newark then from Baltimore so its probably a very do-able project if one was diligent about it.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2012)

Your collection never ceases to amaze me Chris, continued success on your digs....


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Jim

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Jan 7, 2012)

Great additions, Chris.  I've never noticed this one on your website.  I saw it on ebay a few years ago.  It sold out of middle Georgia, and although I have no way of knowing, for some reason, I feel like it was probably dug in Augusta.  Dang good looking bottle.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 7, 2012)

I bet that's a really good one there Jimbo...

 ~Tim


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Great additions, Chris.  I've never noticed this one on your website.  I saw it on ebay a few years ago.  It sold out of middle Georgia, and although I have no way of knowing, for some reason, I feel like it was probably dug in Augusta.  Dang good looking bottle.


 
 Yeah I didn't get that one I was a bit short on cash at the time I had just bought a few other good bottles. A friend of mine did end up getting it though. So it did come home to the Baltimore area.

 Chris


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 7, 2012)

Far less pontil stuff from Newark NJ but a lot tough to find.  Doable over time for sure.  Some great mugbase sodas and some really nice short sodas that arent too pricey.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 9, 2012)

I have 38 marked Baltimore soda and beer bottles listed with pontils from different molds.  This does not include color variations or smooth based topedo bottles that are from the pontil era.

 Newark has 34 listed.

 Cities (over 20 molds)/States (with or should have pontiled bottles):

 Florida - 0
 Maine - 0
 Vermont - 0
 Arkansas - 0
 Mississippi - 1
 New Hampshire - 1
 Texas - 1
 Minnesota - 2
 Kansas - 3
 North Carolina - 5
 Alabama - 6
 Indiana - 7
 Iowa - 8
 Tennessee - 9
 Michigan - 11
 Rhode Island - 11
 Washington DC - 12
 Wisconsin - 13
 Delaware - 20
 Georgia - 25
 Connecticut - 27
 South Carolina - 27
 Kentuckey - 30
 California - 35
 Illinois - 42
 Maryland - 44
 Virginia - 44
 Massachusetts - 46
 Missouri - 94
 New Jersey - 139
 Ohio - 155
 New York State - 338
 Pennsylvania - 1028

 Savannah, GA - 22
 Louisville, KY - 23
 Charleston, SC - 26
 Boston, MA - 29
 Richmond, VA - 29
 Chicago, IL - 30
 Saratoga, NY - 32 (includes Saratoga type bottles)
 Easton, PA - 33
 Newark, NJ - 34
 Reading, PA - 37
 Baltimore, MD - 38
 Pittsburgh, PA - 57
 Cincinnati, OH - 88
 Saint Louis, MO - 93
 New York - 207 (Includes Brooklyn 14, Staten Island  1) 
 Philadelphia - 639

 Philadelphia has to be the toughest city to collect due to the shear number of bottles!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 9, 2012)

Forgot

 New Orleans - 90 Same for the state of LA


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 9, 2012)

& West Virginia - 6


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 9, 2012)

If you account for all the smooth based torpedoes and tenpins and add in the pre 1870 smooth based sodas you get 61 different molds that I know of from Baltimore.

 If you then add in all the different stoneware bottles from the same pre 1870 time frame there are 33 different names found on bottles

 Then if you factor in color and lip treatment variations on all the glass bottles and name spellings and product embossing on the stoneware bottles as well as glaze color you end up with close to 300 bottles.

 I figure this should take me forever to complete if its even possible.

 Chris


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 10, 2012)

If you put pontiled color variants in the mix, Baltimore moves up in the list!


----------



## ChrisP1 (Jan 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> I've had a great couple of months picking up some Rare Baltimore pieces for my collection. I added two new pontiled soda molds to my collection I didn't have. One color variation of a pontiled sodaI already had a couple of, three new stoneware bottle names I didn't have and a pontiled medicine variation in a size I didn't have. Anythime I add 7 new bottles to the collection in two months I'm doing really good.


 
 Hey Chris,

 Incredible bottles! I especially like your amazing Baltimore torpedoes.  I've spent plenty of time drooling over your website.  

 I understand you dig and probably buy/trade when bottles become available, but do you know if anyone has had any luck diving for Baltimore bottles?  I would imagine there must be harbor/wharf sites where these can be found.  Also, how far would you expect the MD bottles to be dispersed via ships, etc?  Have you heard of folks finding them on Long Island?

 Finally, do you know of any interesting embossed NY torpedoes I should look for?  I would like to focus on "local" bottles and I really like the torpedoes.

 Thanks!


----------



## ChrisP1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Never mind...I've answered my own question...at least the one relating to NY embossed torpedoes.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 18, 2012)

Tod,

 What soda or beer do you have listed for New Hampshire that is pontiled?  Is it the Hall from Manchester?  I've seen probably a dozen of those and they are all smooth base...never seen one with a pontil and they honestly look to be about 10-15 years after the pontil era.

 -Brandon


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 18, 2012)

It is the Hall.  I have seen a large number of these myself and they were all SB, but one was reported to me as being pontiled.


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey fellas,

 New Hampshire Halls definitely come in pontiled form, I have one in my collection and recently had a chance to purchase a second at a local shop (don't know why/how two of them found their way so far south = Richmond, Va.).  Great collection of Coughlans; I started my obsession with Baltimore Glass a couple of years back after meeting Chris V of Baltimore at a local show - tough to equal the character/art of Federal Hill and early Baltimore Glass Works bottles.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 20, 2012)

I would love to see a photo!  Keep me in mind if you ever look to sell.


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2012)

A photo of the D.G. Hall?  I may be able to post one but I am technically challnged + a bit lazy.  Its not a bad looking bottle, in decent shape, with some nice iron remaining - but  truth is I'm not overly attached to it, if you are really interested I would part with it.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 20, 2012)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  E
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> New Hampshire Halls definitely come in pontiled form, I have one in my collection and recently had a chance to purchase a second at a local shop (don't know why/how two of them found their way so far south = Richmond, Va.).  Great collection of Coughlans; I started my obsession with Baltimore Glass a couple of years back after meeting Chris V of Baltimore at a local show - tough to equal the character/art of Federal Hill and early Baltimore Glass Works bottles.


 
 Mike, so do you collect Baltimore stuff? Or Va stuff made in baltimore? Or both?

 Chris


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> The 3 sodas a W. COUGHLAN / BALTO in a rectangular slugplate, a JOHN CLARK / F.P. / BALTO in a rectangular slugplate, and a light green F.&L. SCHAUIM / BALTIMORE / GLASS WORKS


 
 I love that Schaum bottle on the right Chris. Beautiful!


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2012)

Chris,

 I never met any Baltimore glass that I didn't like.  I only have a couple local (Richmond/Petersburg) bottles that I believe to be Baltimore products and my actual Baltimore collection is still humble but is expanding.  By the way, I really like the Clark in the last photo, I wanted the Clark F.P. porter that showed up on ebay last year, but I didn't want to compete against the other Baltimore glass collector who I think won it (nice fella - a friend of yours I am sure).  Re:  sodas/porters/lagers: I don't collect any one region/city, if its pontiled and suits my eye and I will usually bite on it.

 I will try to get a pic of the pontiled D.G Hall up when I can, be please be patient with me, I move little slow...  E


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 23, 2012)

Mike, sound like you like nice sodas in general. I'd love to see some of your Richmond and Petersburg example.

 Chris


----------



## E (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris,

 Two are featured on Todd von Meechow's "Sodas and Beers of N.A." website (link below), type in L. Petersen for firm and select the porter for the Petersburg bottle.  The bottle has since been cleaned up, the color is actually dark yellow-olive much like a Hopkins Chalybeate that I have (Baltimore or Spring Garden G. W. I believe?).  The Richmond bottle is an odd McCormack that looks much like the same mold used for Babbs sodas, the color is light olive/teal (I have a Russell lager in close to the same hue).  The bottle is #511102AA on Todd's site - again the bottle has been cleaned since photo was taken and is in much better condition than depicted in this awful picture.  I also have common blue McCormack ponies, a Mason & Burns pony, and a Canfield porter, not sure where these were manufactured, I suppose any one/all could potentially be a Baltimore product.  

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABSearchResults.aspx?Categories=Beer&Shape_General=Sided&Shape_Specific=ChpBr&Find_Bottles=Find+Bottles&Source=Attributes


----------



## E (Jan 25, 2012)

Swifty that I am, I just noted that "Sodas and Beers" of this chain is the same Tod of the "Sodas and Beers of North America" website, great reference Tod, many thanks for putting it together/maintaining it so well.  E


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike,

 I just noticed that you referenced D.G. Hall as the pontiled Hall bottle from New Hampshire.  That is actually a Providence, Rhode Island bottle.  The Hall from New hampshire that I was referencing is the Henry C. Hall that is embossed with "Manchester, N.H.".  

 I'm still hunting a pontiled Henry C. Hall bottle from Manchester, New Hampshire if someone has one.


----------



## E (Mar 19, 2012)

Right, that makes sense = couldn't understand why you were getting excited over a D.G. Hall as they are relatively common (even the true pontiled versions).  I am not famliar with the Henry C. Hall, but sounds like my kinda bottle...

 Sorry I didn't get back with you sooner - I had a rough run of health, but gladly am back in fighting shape again.


 Cheers, E


----------

